# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  King of hearts

## Obs

Attachment 169563
Attachment 169564
Attachment 169565
King of hearts, anyone tried it?
Have seen good things about them other places but I wanted my family's opinion.
I must say I love how this supplier that sold me this did business. Above and beyond but that means nothing if its bunk. I will leave my thoughts after sampling.

----------


## Obs

Bumping

----------


## Obs

Edited** edited again

----------


## Obs

One more time.

----------


## MIKE 323

Did anyone get back to you on this?

----------


## Obs

No, there are plenty of places online that I could post it and get replies but none of them have any respect from me. Its what people on this board think that actually means anything to me. This particular ugl is still up and coming and unheard of by most members here which I expected because I recieved info on this ugl from a member here that frequents other boards. Bloodwork will tell if they are good.

----------


## MIKE 323

Solid info, brother. Thank you!

----------


## Obs

Dbol is good. I have ate enough I can tell by taste but It has gave me the great pump I missed so much.

----------


## MIKE 323

Good to hear, man! I'm looking forward to trying it out.

----------


## Heavyhitter5

how was the gear man? I was curious about this ugl . I need a solid domestic

----------


## Obs

> how was the gear man? I was curious about this ugl . I need a solid domestic


The test cyp and dbol are legit. Awaiting blood results.

----------


## Heavyhitter5

ok good to know. there fast shipping?

----------


## Obs

> ok good to know. there fast shipping?


5 days from order being paid. 
Best t/a I have ever seen

----------


## Heavyhitter5

lol too bad international wasn't that fast right lol

----------


## Obs

> lol too bad international wasn't that fast right lol


Yes, lately I am about fed up with international. 
As long as this guy keeps turning out good gear, his prices are great and I like it so far.

----------

